# Ruud ugda-075c-er problems



## Ironhead83 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a gas Ruud ugda-075c-er, about 20 years old. I understand that it is a pretty cheap unit, but I need to get a couple more years out of it if possible. Due to finances I need to make this a DIY job.

Sorry for my ignorance, but I need your help. When I try to turn on the heat all I can hear is a faint buzz from a black box directly below where the thermostat wires are connected.  It is pretty cold so I am not sure if the AC would even work.

Any ideas; places to look for voltages etc.. I have a volt meter and limited skills and hopefully can find and replace the parts needed.


Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 13, 2010)

Ironhead83 said:


> I have a gas Ruud ugda-075c-er, about 20 years old.
> Any ideas; places to look for voltages etc.. I have a volt meter and limited skills and hopefully can find and replace the parts needed.



Post a schematic; if this old unit uses relay logic you have a fair chance of the repairing the problem even if it's on the control board.


----------



## Ironhead83 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been looking for a parts breakdown/schematic with no luck. If I had that at least I could name the part that is buzzing.

I will continue looking.

Thanks,
Rick


----------

